# Press any key for option rom messages



## uniquepeek (Jul 4, 2013)

When I start my hp xw8200 workstation running xp I get this message.
Press any key for option rom messages
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/yzyp.jpg/
If you wait about 45 seconds it will go ahead and open windows but if you hit a key this is what you get. It will run thru that process then open windows
http://i.imgur.com/SBnOFC0.jpg[/URL]
From what I've researched the only thing I can think of is PCI Card but then again I'm no Tech
Thanks for help,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It seems like your PC's boot order is looking at the CD ROM before the hard drive.

That can be changed within the BIOS. Just go and change the boot order.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Looks like there's a RAID array created and it's giving you the opportunity to enter the RAID bios to configure/change it. You should be able to enter that BIOS screen for the RAID array and modify the time that it stays on the screen, but ultimately it's not an error or abnormal.


----------



## uniquepeek (Jul 4, 2013)

I went into bios and set from boot order, hard drive, CD, USB but I still have that message. It was set on CD first boot. Went back and to make sure it had saved the settings I made and they were as I mentioned. Hard Drive first boot


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it still take as long to boot?

Did you check the RAID in the BIOS as well?


----------



## uniquepeek (Jul 4, 2013)

Went through all categories and expanded each category but couldn't find anything that mentioned Raid array. I'll take another look in the morning. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your PC actually may not have RAID support.


----------



## ShellyJoy83 (Mar 15, 2013)

go to the bios menu
go to the advance tab -> Boot -> safe post -> disable
http://h50146.www5.hp.com/lib/doc/manual/workstation/hp_workstation/c00213033.pdf
page 40


----------

